# Hours of sleep



## Seritinajii (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay, I'm sad. The reason is a classic reason - I don't wanna go to sleep when my dad says I have to.

So he wants me to go to sleep at ten on weekend nights, because I usually wake up around seven every morning. But the thing is, I don't need nine hours of sleep. Or at least I don't think so. 

I did some research around the internet about hours of sleep. I'm eleven years old. On a lot of sites one group was 5-12, my range. Apparently the recommended is 10-11. When I read that, I thought "What the heck?" I always felt just fine with 8-9. 

On school days, I go to sleep at 9:00, or sometimes earlier. Then I get about 9 hours of sleep (it takes me around 15 minutes to fall asleep), wake up at 6:30, and get ready for school. I feel fine, even if I feel kinda tired right when I wake up.

So tell me - how many hours of sleep do you think I'd need? Or discuss how many you need and stuff.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 30, 2008)

Typically less than six.

Usually without meaning to.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 30, 2008)

Weekdays, like eight. Any less and I end up nearly falling asleep in class the next day. Dx


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

During school days 8. Weekends = 6 or less.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 30, 2008)

I can function with about 6, but I'm grumpy as hell with anything less than 8. Though I usually get about 12-13 hours when I don't have seminars. I'm so lazy X3

I've messed up my sleep pattern so badly I tend to go to sleep at about 3am-ish (sometimes as late as 6 in the morning) and wake up at about 2pm-ish (and my personal record is 6 in the evening).


----------



## Cryssie (Nov 30, 2008)

Way, _waaaay_ more than I currently get.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 30, 2008)

On school days, I need about seven if I don't want to be tired during school.
On weekends, I need only need five to function properly. And by 'function' I mean do nothing.


----------



## PichuK (Nov 30, 2008)

Less than 6 here. (about 4-5 hours)


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 30, 2008)

Most people have different sleeping periods; anywhere from 3-11 hours is 'normal' for people, I think.

I usually sleep for a long time if I don't need to get up... maybe 10 hours? I sleep a lot. xD I love sleeping, it's like one of my favourite things in the world.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 30, 2008)

Ehhh. I screwed over my sleeping time in the summer...so now I live off of three hours on both weekends and school nights. o.o


----------



## Ayame (Nov 30, 2008)

My sleep pattern currently sucks, and I keep getting nagged for it, but I LOVE sleeping.
It's pretty awesome.
You're just going to do worse when awake if you study all night and load your day up with diversions and stress.  It's a horrible, horrible cycle, people deceiving themselves into thinking they only need like four or five hours.  (Maybe some people do, but these people I know stay up like that every day on weekdays, and later om weeknights).  They have lots of homework and stereotypical Asian parents pushing them, so it makes sense, but it's scary.

I'm having trouble getting sleep simply because I think too much.
I think about the same dumb things every night and spend unholy amounts of time on the computer each day. But oh well.
I could also go with way less sleep, so I'm not going to answer, because my amount of sleep is a highly coveted luxury.  I might start choking it, though, and sleeping in one day, then getting up early the next, which won't work but should be very amusing.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

Weekdays about 10, (cut off because of school, grr)
Weekends about 14.

And usually I'm still tired ><


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 30, 2008)

I've just woken up after about 9 hours' sleep. That's pretty usual for me on a weekend, so I think that's good enough for me.

Weekdays are a bit shorter, because I have to wake up at 7am for school. Then, I get about... 7-8 hours depending on how early I fall asleep. I generally feel pretty tired in the morning, but that's more dread of school than anything else.

Occasionally, I have wonderful bouts of insomnia that leave me with 4 hours' sleep on a weekday. :D


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 30, 2008)

7 hours, weekdays and weekends. I don't like sleeping...its a big chunk of my day wasted over doing nothing.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2008)

Nine hours is perfect; I can function up to about six, but if I sleep more than ten hours I get waking paralysis _so _bad.


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> During school days 8. Weekends = 6 or less.


This.^


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Nov 30, 2008)

What's sleep?

>.< I should be sleeping right now... 5:23am...


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 30, 2008)

It depends on what you mean by 'need'.

On weekdays I get about eight, and on weekends, about twelve. (I stay up a lot later on weekends, but i get up sometime in the afternoon because I can't get myself up without someone calling me and nobody bothers calling me).

I'm getting around the amount I'd think I need, but I feel tired every single day now. I just with I'd bother going to sleep earlier instead of being on my DS until 2:00 AM.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 30, 2008)

I need about 6-8 methinks.


----------



## Minish (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not sure. It seems random to me; some days I have seven hours and am fine the next day, others I have seven and are smashed the next day, even though both days had the same amount of physical activity, etc., all that stuff. :/

My dad says it's something to do with whether you wake up during deep sleep or light sleep, and if you wake up during deep sleep, you feel more tired, for obvious reasons.

So I'm really not sure. I put 'ten' because I'm usually a little tired if I have eight, which is what I normally have on school days. Weekends I get more headaches, and I generally go to sleep later abut wake up later and just laze around in bed thinking for no apparent reason. XD


----------



## Aenrhien (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd say I need 7-8 hours, but I usually only get 4-5. Particularly on weekends.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 30, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> and I generally go to sleep later abut wake up later and just laze around in bed thinking for no apparent reason. XD


I do that. xD


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 30, 2008)

I can function just fine on four (weekdays). Weekends, well, ten to fifteen is the usual.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 30, 2008)

7 hours for me. 

I mean, I'll live on 2-4, but it's hardly a good idea. I'll be awake, but sometimes I feel crappy all day.

You typically need less sleep as you get older, if that helps at all. I know 3-4 years ago it would've been almost 9 hours for me.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 30, 2008)

school nights = about 7
non school nights = varies but I like to have about 11 or 12

I need at least 10 to function properly


----------



## Darksong (Nov 30, 2008)

Dragonclaw said:


> Weekdays about 10, (cut off because of school, grr)
> Weekends about 14.
> 
> And usually I'm still tired ><


Getting too much sleep can make you feel tired, believe it or not.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 30, 2008)

Jolty said:


> school nights = about 7
> non school nights = varies but I like to have about 11 or 12
> 
> I need at least 10 to function properly


sounds about right.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

Darksong said:


> Getting too much sleep can make you feel tired, believe it or not.


Wow, my dad should be told this. He insists I go to bed at 10 pm. I can't get to sleep so early so I'd just read or think randomly.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 1, 2008)

Yesterday I got 14 hours of sleep. 
Today I got three and a half. 

Oddly, I feel more awake now than I did yesterday, though I'll probably collapse later or something X3


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 1, 2008)

I need 6-8.

I've been going to sleep at 1:00~2:00 AM which is really bad. I'm trying to fix my sleep cycle.
I keep on falling asleep in class. =/


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

Darksong said:


> Getting too much sleep can make you feel tired, believe it or not.


That would explain a lot xD Well usually, I sleep from 12:30 AM to 7:50 AM, and usually still feel sleeping until around ... all day, lately, but mainly in the mornings. I just included the morning hours of school when I still feel sleepy anyway, because I feel like I still need to be sleeping then, which is about three hours. xD

In other words; I like sleeping :)


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 3, 2008)

Like, 6 on school nights. I go to bed at twelve, wake up when my parents start making loads of noise at 6am. :D Maybe even less than that because I don't fall asleep straight away.

On the weekend, I don't even care to count. I'll sleep when I want to which probably ends up me sleeping for half a day.


----------



## @lex (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I've been having some serious sleeping problems lately, so I only really sleep for five or six hours every night (NOT cool T_T), but I'd really want nine or ten.

And you say you don't think you need nine hours, but you really should try that 10-11 option. And I guess you're in that age when school isn't very demanding and you can be a bit coughdefiantcough... but you should try. And not just one night, but like for a week, since you might have problems falling asleep at like eight the first few nights, being used to falling asleep later. Don't be afraid to experiment with your sleep cycle, as long as you don't whack it out of control :)


----------



## Colossal (Dec 3, 2008)

5 hours.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

I need 10 to be fully awake and pretty happy, also needed for best work and whatever. 8 is survivable, 6 makes me a grumpy grouchface, 4 makes my system explode UNLESS I watched TV or did something that is awakening and 2 is practically impossible.


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 4, 2008)

On schoolnights I get anywhere from 7 to 9 hours... On weekends it just depends. Sometimes it'll be 7, sometimes 12, but...recently it's set at about 11 hours. The more sleep I get, the better I feel. ^^


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 4, 2008)

'Bout 7 1/2 hours  on weeknights, to erratic to count on weekends...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 5, 2008)

5-7 hours on weekdays, and I can't even be bothered to count on weekends. BD


----------



## allitersonance (Dec 5, 2008)

10-12 hours on Friday nights, 6-10 on Saturdays, and I don't know how long I need for weekdays but I get 4-6. I'm never tired after 11 or so on weekdays no matter how much sleep I got the night before, although my first two classes (the hard ones!) are often spent half-asleep.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 5, 2008)

At the very least, 9. Or else I'll start blanking out and not function properly. 

I sleep as much a I can on weekends.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 5, 2008)

7 to 9 hours seems to work the best... any more than that tends to throw off my sleep cycles really bad and makes it harder for me to get ANY sleep for the next day or two.  5 or 6 hours works, but getting up in the morning is a pain in the ass when I've only had that much.

Anything less than 4 hours, though, and I usually can't stay awake through a whole day.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 6, 2008)

I get around nine-ish, though I think I may need less. I feel much more awake on weekends when I sleep less (generally around six-ish), but whatev. I can't help how much I sleep. >> I don't like sleeping. I mean, I do, but then I think of all the stuff I could be doing during those 6-9 hours I'm just laying there and breathing. Grr.


----------

